# Dana White Talks Fedor's Loss



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://latestmmanewsnow.wordpress.c...-beat-by-a-guy-who-couldnt-cut-it-in-the-ufc/

UFC president Dana White was one of many who watched as Fedor suffered his first defeat in ten years to the heavily decorated Brazillian Jiu-Jistu practitioner Fabricio Werdum. White who has been very vocal on his thoughts of the Russian heavyweight claimed he felt vindicated while on tour for UFC 116.

“I’ve been saying it for years, Fedor is not a top 10 heavyweight. He just got beat by a guy who couldn’t cut it in the UFC in the first round. There’s at least 10 fighters in the UFC right now who would beat Fedor even worse.”

Despite the harsh criticism White stated he would still be willing to offer the former WAMMA champion a new contract if he wishes to sign on with the UFC.

“Tell you what, if he wants to sign with the UFC now, the previous contract where I offered him an insane amount of money is off the table. I’ll give him a new contract, 20K to show and 20K to win. If he doesn’t accept it, too bad.”


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Dana is talking out of his arse. He's extremely biast when it comes to Fedor. Fedor not top 10? Please. The draw and numbers he'd bring in, and Dana insults him (I'm sure it's meant to be an insult as well) with a 20k+20k purse? lol.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

You tell 'em Dana. While I don't agree that he has 10 people who can beat him, I think that he does deserve a shot in the UFC. However this contract would give him ten times less money for a win than what he got for his loss.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

20K+20K? LOL

I think Dana White is talking out of his ass here.

I think the top 3-5 UFC would have a CHANCE at beating Fedor.

Definitely no gimmie fights vs Fedor.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Is big nog a top 10 HW in the world, Werdum lost to Junior dos santos. I bet Dana has Randy as a top 10 HW in the world.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

There's times when I like Dana and many, many more times where he's an absolute ass. This definitely is one of his ass-moments.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would really like to see Dana list the 10 fighters he thinks can beat Fedor. The UFC's big 4 and I could see him saying Mir, maybe Randy but then who? Maybe if hes counting none heavyweights and throws in Anderson and Shogun.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lmso... i wish Dana would be willing to make a challenge out of this.

Something like this.

You come to the UFC for 10 fights.. i you win 5 of those we will co promote with you but if you lose 5 of those then you fight for 20k a fight. :thumb02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I doubt he has 10 fights left in him. Especially if he is fighting top competition.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> You come to the UFC for 10 fights.. i you win 5 of those we will co promote with you but if you lose 5 of those then you fight for 20k a fight.


What if he won five and lost five? Business is challenging.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

What the **** Dana? All the money and power have clearly gone to your head. I cringe reading this bullshit. Classless prick.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Trust Dana to show prove once again that he is a complete ass hole, I think the sport is better off without him this is why I hope SF continues to grow and one day takes that top stop, because I believe in co-promotion and SF show they are willing to work on an even playing field with other creditable MMA promotions from around the world which is how it should be.

Dana has no honour, the guy makes me sick, I would love for everyone to boycott UFC PPV events and just watch them via download or live internet streaming, there are many title fights in the UFC that hold no credit, Brock vs Randy been the No.1, Mia vs Silva was another, and why is Gary Maynard not fighting Edgar for the title, instead we have a rubber match, what an asshole.

Does this dick really have to be the most important figurehead of MMA, god I hope not for ever, MMA deserves better.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

luckbox said:


> What the **** Dana? All the money and power have clearly gone to your head. I cringe reading this bullshit. Classless prick.


Yeah, I'd be surprised if he could tell the difference between his ass and his mouth. Shit comes out of both.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Trust Dana to show prove once again that he is a complete ass hole, I think the sport is better off without him this is why I hope SF continues to grow and one day takes that top stop, because I believe in co-promotion and SF show they are willing to work on an even playing field with other creditable MMA promotions from around the world which is how it should be.
> 
> Dana has no honour, the guy makes me sick, I would love for everyone to boycott UFC PPV events and just watch them via download or live internet streaming, there are many title fights in the UFC that hold no credit, Brock vs Randy been the No.1, Mia vs Silva was another, and why is Gary Maynard not fighting Edgar for the title, instead we have a rubber match, what an asshole.
> 
> Does this dick really have to be the most important figurehead of MMA, god I hope not for ever, MMA deserves better.


1. Why should "Gary" Maynard get a title shot? Just like the Shogun/Machida fight, the decision of Edgar/Penn was very controversial in many peoples eyes, and that's why there is a rematch. 
2. Strikeforce will NEVER be any bigger than they are now, and what they are now is a 2nd rate promotion with 2nd rate fighters.
3. People boycotting the ppv is about as good of an idea as boycotting buying gas on a certain day: it'll never happen.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I like how Dana says Werdum is a guy who couldn't cut it in the UFC. Dana is a true tool.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I bet Dana, in his sick, twisted mind think that a guy like Mitrione could take Fedor, I really do. His bias towards the UFC is mindblowing.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, so let me get this straight - you offered the biggest contract in sports history to a guy who "isn't top 10"?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Dana knows full well Fedor is a top heavyweight, it just doesn't do his business any good to admit it. Let Dana talk crap, he knows as well as the rest of us that Fedor would own the majority of UFC heavyweights, and Werdum in a rematch.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

unclehulka13 said:


> 2. Strikeforce will NEVER be any bigger than they are now, and what they are now is a 2nd rate promotion with 2nd rate fighters.


why is that so if SF continue to grow, why are so many so called MMA fans just UFC fans, do you think it would be better or worse for the sport to have a number one promotion that was willing to co-promote and work with other promotions, or do you really think its good for the world of MMA to have its biggest promotion discredit and try to use its power to sink other MMA organisations.

The sport will never grow as long as its biggest organisation use its power to hurt other MMA promotions, why the UFC is doing is selfish and hurts the sport and its sick how many people who clam to be MMA fans condone its actions.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Of course Fedor isn't in the top 10. Why would a guy with an unimpressive 31-2 record be in the top 10?:sarcastic12:

But seriously: WTF DANA!!!! You're not a shitty fighter after you lose ONE fight in TEN years! Guy just make me sick. If I were Fedor I wouldn't sign with the UFC after all the shit that Dana has said about him.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Dana white is a shit talker and that all he is...what happen to punishing anderson silva but he has him headlining UFc117. Dana for years been saying Fedor sucks but offered him the most money and his champion if he was gonig to come over to the ufc.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Hate to burst everyone's bubble, but the site is a fake.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd like to see Fedor smash Dana in a fight.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> why is that so if SF continue to grow, why are so many so called MMA fans just UFC fans, do you think it would be better or worse for the sport to have a number one promotion that was willing to co-promote and work with other promotions, or do you really think its good for the world of MMA to have its biggest promotion discredit and try to use its power to sink other MMA organisations.
> 
> The sport will never grow as long as its biggest organisation use its power to hurt other MMA promotions, why the UFC is doing is selfish and hurts the sport and its sick how many people who clam to be MMA fans condone its actions.


How do we know Strikeforce would co-promote once they became the biggest MMA promotion? In the past the UFC took Chuck over to Pride and was willing to co-promote a fight with Pride but now that they are the undisputed king of MMA they do not. Strikeforce could very well do the same thing.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

I dont get why Dana is happy? He potentially missed an opportunity to cash in on the epic Fedor vs Lesnar match. 

Is it so unrealistic that Fedor can still sub Cock Chestener? knock out Cain?.. GnP Junior Dos Santos? and out humble Shane Carwin?

Fedor might of said that he needed that loss, but trust me -- he gonna see his next pay check, someone is gonna pay.


----------



## Pretty Cool Guy (Jun 27, 2010)

Every post in this thread is lambasting Dana, so I'll go a different route and list both a criticism and a defense of what Dana said:

CRITICISM:

Dana's rubbing salt in the wounds with what he said, clearly. The "20k to show, 20k to win" comment is completely ridiculous. Fighters that are big draws (which Fedor undoubtedly is) get large amounts of money. That's the way it's been since the beginning of time. If people were paid based on talent, then Tito Ortiz wouldn't make over 200k per fight.

Also, the notion that Fedor isn't a top 10 HW is equally ludicrous. Even now, the only fighters I think that deserve to be above him in the rankings are Lesnar, Cain, JDS and Overeem. Even if you put Carwin and verdum ahead of him, that still put him at #8. There's no way there's 10 better HWs out there. 

SUPPORT:

It's been clear for a while that Dana truly believes that he's done everything in his power to get Fedor, and that part of the reason that negotiations have fallen apart is because Fedor was ducking his top fighters. Whether or not that is true is up for debate, but Dana truly believes that. The man's job is to get the best fighters and put on the best fights. As such, he knows that he's failed by not acquiring Fedor. To add insult to injury, M1 has relentlessly blamed HIM for not getting the deal done. Imagine if you stayed up late every night for weeks to ace an upcoming test. When you get it back, not only do you get a failing grade, but the professor remarks that, "you didn't study enough". When you do everything in your power to accomplish something, fail, and then are told you didn't try enough, it's infuriating. 

Likewise, acquiring Fedor has been about much more than putting on the aforementioned "great fights". The whole point of Fedor coming to the UFC was for him to fail. Tell me, what do you think the larger ramifications would be if Fedor, the face of Strikeforce who they proclaim to be the, "greatest mixed martial artist in the world" got creamed in the UFC? The answer is that it would undermine every fighter in Strikeforce. If their best fighter couldn't cut it in the UFC, what reason is there to believe that anyone else could. It would solidify them as a second-rate organization. 

With Fedor losing to a fighter who got cut from the UFC, Dana got the next closest thing to the situation detailed above. It was his greatest personal victory ever, and he's not afraid to let anyone know it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

snakerattle79 said:


> http://latestmmanewsnow.wordpress.c...-beat-by-a-guy-who-couldnt-cut-it-in-the-ufc/
> 
> UFC president Dana White was one of many who watched as Fedor suffered his first defeat in ten years to the heavily decorated Brazillian Jiu-Jistu practitioner Fabricio Werdum. White who has been very vocal on his thoughts of the Russian heavyweight claimed he felt vindicated while on tour for UFC 116.
> 
> ...


 

This is such bullshit.....1 question Dana??? Why did you offer him 5 million dollars and chase him for the better part of 2 yrs....STFU Dana....:sarcastic12: I knew this was gonna be shit as soon as I saw the thread title....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> This is such bullshit.....1 question Dana??? Why did you offer him 5 million dollars and chase him for the better part of 2 yrs....STFU Dana....:sarcastic12: I knew this was gonna be shit as soon as I saw the thread title....


So Brock or Randy could break the streak. That was the whole point in signing him. Fedor is essentially worthless to Dana now. He isn't any kind of draw Affliction couldn't compete with the UFCs worst PPV numbers and 65 year olds knowing who Fedor is because Strikeforce runs over into the nightly news doesn't do him any good. 50k to win 50k to show would be fair though for his accomplishments and name value.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Who cares? If Dana offered him 10 mil a fight I guarantee Fedor still wouldn't fight in the UFC, Dana obviously threw out the 20k/20k number to be funny and I thought it was pretty funny honestly. Some old shit, Fedor is Jesus reincarnated and Dana is Satan. I can't wait until Fedor retires so these dumb UFC/Dana/Fedor threads can finally die and we can actually talk about things that are actually relevant to the sport instead of talking about weather Dana should suck Fedor's dick or not or if Fedor is gonna fight in the UFC.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Some of you guys seriously have a lack of cut throat business sense... or you live in some happy fantasy world where everyone is nice to each other. Get over it.... this is business, and that's how it works.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

snakerattle79 said:


> http://latestmmanewsnow.wordpress.c...-beat-by-a-guy-who-couldnt-cut-it-in-the-ufc/
> 
> UFC president Dana White was one of many who watched as Fedor suffered his first defeat in ten years to the heavily decorated Brazillian Jiu-Jistu practitioner Fabricio Werdum. White who has been very vocal on his thoughts of the Russian heavyweight claimed he felt vindicated while on tour for UFC 116.
> 
> ...


Little harsh but too funny. Fedor had this coming. You duck the best and lose anyway, well, you shouldn't expect anything less. I think Fedor is a top 10 HW, though. I definitely don't think he's top 5. Nor is Werdum, BTW.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Gotta love these threads. Fedor is a top 10 HW. Fedor would not beat all the top HWs in the UFC. Dana will set the first offer extremely low so that when bargaining happens it is reasonable. Dana will offer more than 20k for Fedor to fight in the UFC whenever actual contract offers begin. Dana was going to say this from the minute Werdum/Fedor signed to fight. He beats Werdum and Dana said that they are padding his record. As is the case he loses and Dana says He could not beat someone who could not hack it in the UFC against their 4th best HW. Did anyone really expect different from anyone promoting and opposing orginization?

Fact of the matter is that Fedor is now proven to be beatable and his main draw is now tarnished.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Dana White - this time = ASS!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Why are people still discussing this? The article is an obvious fake. You think Dana White is going to do an exclusive interview with some kid that doesn't even have his own domain name?

Wow you guys are gullible.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

Don't forget Werdum was fat when he fought Dos Santos.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rachmunas said:


> Don't forget Werdum was fat when he fought Dos Santos.


I don't think his cardio caused him to get his head knocked off in under a minute and a half.


----------



## rean1mator (Nov 20, 2006)

No but i really don't think it's debatable any longer that Fedor is in the P4P discussion. 

And not just because of his last lost. but because of his last lost and the fact that it's in an organization that doesn't contain the best fighters in the world and the fact that Fedor chooses to fight in an org. that doesn't contain the best fighters. Fedor has put himself in a very delicate situation and is partly responsible for the type of comments that Dana has made. Everything for Fedor would have been great if he stayed in SF and continued to beat 2nd/3rd Tier fighters, but he's now one more loss away from tarnishing his legacy IMO if he remains in SF. 

I personally think Fedor is one of the best(but certainly not THE best) but have very little respect for his decision to not sign with the UFC and try to prove he is the best. 

Sad really.



TheBadGuy said:


> But seriously: WTF DANA!!!! You're not a shitty fighter after you lose ONE fight in TEN years! Guy just make me sick. If I were Fedor I wouldn't sign with the UFC after all the shit that Dana has said about him.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

snakerattle79 said:


> http://latestmmanewsnow.wordpress.c...-beat-by-a-guy-who-couldnt-cut-it-in-the-ufc/
> 
> UFC president Dana White was one of many who watched as Fedor suffered his first defeat in ten years to the heavily decorated Brazillian Jiu-Jistu practitioner Fabricio Werdum. White who has been very vocal on his thoughts of the Russian heavyweight claimed he felt vindicated while on tour for UFC 116.
> 
> ...


Dana White is just an irritating little chicken hawk who lives vicariously through real fighters - kind of like a mouthy little kid who talks trash as long as he's got 10 hard guys behind him to cover his a** if he gets called out. 

A fight I would pay to see is Fedor vs. Dana White.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

So...has anyone bothered to verify the source on this one? Forgive me if I don't take random blog hosted on the WP servers at its word.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> Dana White is just an irritating little chicken hawk who lives vicariously through real fighters - kind of like a mouthy little kid who talks trash as long as he's got 10 hard guys behind him to cover his a** if he gets called out.
> 
> A fight I would pay to see is Fedor vs. Dana White.


you know what would be more beautiful, I would love to see Fedor lock a hold on Dana for the full duration with no ref or escape via tap out.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

luckbox said:


> What the **** Dana? All the money and power have clearly gone to your head. I cringe reading this bullshit. Classless prick.


Money and power? Dana White has neither!!

He is merely the mouth of the UFC - the Fertita brother own the UFC and "Dana" only gets the table scraps. 

Let's not forget that Dana's only other job was an AEROBICS INSTRUCTOR!


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

jasvll said:


> So...has anyone bothered to verify the source on this one? Forgive me if I don't take random blog hosted on the WP servers at its word.


For some reason I have a feeling Dana hasn't said anything to anyone yet. He's just letting that little smile drive everyone crazy.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, this is pretty obviously fake. Why would this guy be the only one with these quotes.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Dana’s “Top 10 Lists” are always determined by what organizations the fighter fights for.
I’m starting to get sick of the UFC monopoly and constant brand name bombardment.

Brett Rogers (who Fedor beat) and Big Nog (who Fedor beat 2 times in his prime) are rated top 10 Dana, any mention of their TRUE rankings?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> you know what would be more beautiful, I would love to see Fedor lock a hold on Dana for the full duration with no ref or escape via tap out.


Dana via triangle choke


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha, 20 + 20. That's just Dana being vindictive and spiteful. He's obviously pissed that his highest contract offer ever was denied, and now the guy who denied it has his stock plummeting.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm sure its fake, but what was said was "10 fighters in the UFC that could beat him worse" or some such, not heavies. so, here's a crack at that...

1.Brock Lesner
2.Shane Carwin
3.Cain
4.Junior Dos Santos
5.Frank Mir
6.Shogun
7.Lyoto
8.Anderson Silva
9.Rashad
10.Rampage

Some pretty tough guys there. I think all would give a 235 lb Fedor a very tough fight. Some would agrue for and against. 

I'd bet on any of those with the exceptions being Mir, Rashad and Rampage. I'm sure there's some that i overlooked, was just a quick list.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I can see the reasoning for not having Fedor in top 10 by Dana's logic and some MMA math.

Lesnar, Carwin, Mir, Cain, JDS can all be ranked above Fedor pretty easily, however I can't think of 5 more names. I could see Roy and GG being able to beat him, but Nog and Randy are definetily below him and are huge underdogs. Also Dana can't really slander Werdum's performance in UFC as JDS has knocked out bunch of others guys too after that Werdum fight, even though he was a relatively unknown guy when that happened.
Basically edit Dana's number from 10 to 5 and tone down the unneeded smacktalk and I could definetily agree with him.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

jesus christ you guys are a bunch of sooks.

OH MY GOD!!! DANA SAID FEDOR WOULD GET BEAT BY TEN HW'S IN HIS PROMOTION, BOYCOTT THE UFC NOW, **** EVERY FIGHTER IN THE UFC THEY DON'T DESERVE TO MAKE ANY MONEY BECAUSE DANA SAID FEDOR ISN'T TOP TEN, WHAT A CLASSLESS PIECE OF SHIT, THAT IS THE MOST INSULTING AND DISRESPECTFUL THING I HAVE EVER HEARD IN MY LIFE, HE IS WORSE THAN HITLER.


**** me dead, he said he doesn't believe fedor is top 10, he never said fedor derserves to die or anything, jeeez


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Dana taunts Strikeforce over Fedor “Even setting him up with easy fights doesn’t work*

UFC President, Dana White has finally given his reaction to this weekend’s shock defeat by top rated heavyweight, Fedor Emelianenko, taunting Strikeforce that having the Russian fight lesser opposition doesn’t work these days.

Posting via his Twitter page, Dana quipped:

“boo hoo, you are really taking the loss hard! Even setting him up with easy fights doesn’t work anymore. its over move on, I did.”


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Dana, are you jealous that the guy you couldn't sign lost in an actual fight while your top fighter goes out there and makes a mockery of your, your company and the sport?


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Hey Dana, are you jealous that the guy you couldn't sign lost in an actual fight while your top fighter goes out there and makes a mockery of your, your company and the sport?


Hey Terror, are you jealous that I have english skills?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Dana white seems to be the one enjoying is loss the most, but he needs to realize that Fedor is still a factor in the hw and needs t bring him.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Shadyen said:


> I'm sure its fake, but what was said was "10 fighters in the UFC that could beat him worse" or some such, not heavies. so, here's a crack at that...
> 
> 1.Brock Lesner
> 2.Shane Carwin
> ...


Any of those guys "could" beat Fedor, just like he "could" beat any of them. Money talks, though and I'd bet that Fedor, would be a betting underdog against Brock and Carwin, even money against Cain, JDS, Mir, and favored against Shogun, Lyoto, Rashad and Rampage.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> you know what would be more beautiful, I would love to see Fedor lock a hold on Dana for the full duration with no ref or escape via tap out.


Aren't most of us that use these forums to voice our opinions pretty much living vicariously thru real fighters? As far as Dana not having money or power, I'd love to be as poor as Dana White is.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dana is completely correct... We saw it with Mousasi and now Fedor. Guys who have padded their stats fighting lesser fighters, now that they have fought their best opponent in years they have lost. 

I hope Fedor comes to the UFC just to prove that he actually isn't a top 5 HW anymore(I wouldn't go as far as top 10 like Dana said though).


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Dana is completely correct... We saw it with Mousasi and now Fedor. Guys who have padded their stats fighting lesser fighters, now that they have fought their best opponent in years they have lost.
> 
> I hope Fedor comes to the UFC just to prove that he actually isn't a top 5 HW anymore(I wouldn't go as far as top 10 like Dana said though).


Mousai padding his record?? So Kang, Jacare, babalou, Manhoef and Lombard are cans? I think Mousasi and Fedor could do with coming to the UFC then all this speculation can end for good!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

In the MMA world, you're only as good as your last fight. And in Fedor's most recent fight, he sucked. He got caught in a triangle AND armbar by making a rookie mistake.

*MMA RULE #1: You DO NOT JUMP INTO THE GUARD OF A WORLD CLASS BJJ PLAYER. PERIOD. *

You can excuse Brock for making a rookie mistake against Mur because he was, well, a rookie. Fedor's no rookie.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Mousai padding his record?? So Kang, Jacare, babalou, Manhoef and Lombard are cans? I think Mousasi and Fedor could do with coming to the UFC then all this speculation can end for good!


They aren't cans, they aren't top 10 LHW's either though...


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> In the MMA world, you're only as good as your last fight. And in Fedor's most recent fight, he sucked. He got caught in a triangle AND armbar by making a rookie mistake.
> 
> *MMA RULE #1: You DO NOT JUMP INTO THE GUARD OF A WORLD CLASS BJJ PLAYER. PERIOD. *
> 
> You can excuse Brock for making a rookie mistake against Mur because he was, well, a rookie. Fedor's no rookie.


Haha, I like this guy ^^^ He thinks like me, except for defending Brock, that dude is a dick, but a freaking beast.


----------



## Shadyen (Apr 8, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> Any of those guys "could" beat Fedor, just like he "could" beat any of them. Money talks, though and I'd bet that Fedor, would be a betting underdog against Brock and Carwin, even money against Cain, JDS, Mir, and favored against Shogun, Lyoto, Rashad and Rampage.



you forgot anderson silva. just curious where you'd put him. my guess would be cain and silva both favored, with shogun and lyoto at least even money. rest i can agree. i would favor Fedor against Mir,though.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Aside from Fedor being out of the top 10, and DW insulting him by a $40K purse, I can somewhat agree with him. I do think that there are a couple UFC HW's that can beat him, but that's yet to be proven, and given Fedor's record, you can't automatically assume anything.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> So Brock or Randy could break the streak. That was the whole point in signing him. Fedor is essentially worthless to Dana now. He isn't any kind of draw Affliction couldn't compete with the UFCs worst PPV numbers and 65 year olds knowing who Fedor is because Strikeforce runs over into the nightly news doesn't do him any good. 50k to win 50k to show would be fair though for his accomplishments and name value.


You will watch any fight Fedor could ever have if it were in the UFC...Dana has lost nothing he never had it....



amoosenamedhank said:


> Some of you guys seriously have a lack of cut throat business sense... or you live in some happy fantasy world where everyone is nice to each other. Get over it.... this is business, and that's how it works.


I run a successful business part of that is good gestures, so i repped you and painted you green......dont let me down since u were full red...I'm cut throat my type of busines is, but that said Im not a hater, Dana...is being a hater....he chased this man for 2 yrs...offered him 5 Mill and your tellin me if he couldnt get Fedor now he wouldnt???


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Stay classy San Diego Dana White..

I feel like before this fight I had a discussion that if Fedor lost to Werdum we'd be hearing Dana White talk about how he was beat by a guy that got cut from the UFC, haha. The Werdum cut was one of the worst in the history of the UFC, but he did get cut so......but Fedor not even top 10, come on. He may not be top 3 anymore, but out of the top 10....


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Can a mod edit the thread title to say fake, because people aren't seeming to catch on.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Can a mod edit the thread title to say fake, because people aren't seeming to catch on.


 
LMAO...I think they dont care they just wanna keep goin at it....Love your effort leif...LoL....:thumbsup: + rep for the laugh....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> You will watch any fight Fedor could ever have if it were in the UFC...Dana has lost nothing he never had it....


That was kind of incoherent so I will just respond to what I think you meant by it.

I already watch every UFC fight, every strikeforce fight, every dream fight, every WEC fight, and every bellator fight. I am not representative of the average UFC fan who refers to MMA as Ultimate Fighting. Those people don't know him and don't care about him. To be honest I haven't cared about him being in the UFC for a long time, he can do whatever he wants. I think he would get smashed by the best young HWs going today anyways. It doesn't do anything for me to see JDS beat the brains out of some chubby old russian guy who doesn't even have his can kicking streak still going.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> That was kind of incoherent so I will just respond to what I think you meant by it.
> 
> *I already watch every UFC fight, every strikeforce fight, every dream fight, every WEC fight, and every bellator fight. *I am not representative of the average UFC fan who refers to MMA as Ultimate Fighting. Those people don't know him and don't care about him. To be honest I haven't cared about him being in the UFC for a long time, he can do whatever he wants. I think he would get smashed by the best young HWs going today anyways. It doesn't do anything for me to see JDS beat the brains out of some chubby old russian guy who doesn't even have his can kicking streak still going.


Well I watch all those plus Sengoku so there....

Edit:And Cage rage and MFC.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> That was kind of incoherent so I will just respond to what I think you meant by it.
> 
> I already watch every UFC fight, every strikeforce fight, every dream fight, every WEC fight, and every bellator fight. I am not representative of the average UFC fan who refers to MMA as Ultimate Fighting. Those people don't know him and don't care about him. To be honest I haven't cared about him being in the UFC for a long time, he can do whatever he wants. I think he would get smashed by the best young HWs going today anyways. It doesn't do anything for me to see JDS beat the brains out of some chubby old russian guy who doesn't even have his can kicking streak still going.


 
I know you watch all the fights and I never even asserted that you refer to MMA as Ultimate Fighting.....what I meant was if Fedor was in the UFC tomorrow....you would watch every fight he is in i dont care what you say, Fedor vs. Brock...your watching, you say no your just lying to yourself...when I say this I mean pay...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I know you watch all the fights and I never even asserted that you refer to MMA as Ultimate Fighting.....what I meant was if Fedor was in the UFC tomorrow....you would watch every fight he is in i dont care what you say, Fedor vs. Brock...your watching, you say no your just lying to yourself...when I say this I mean pay...


Like I said I already watch every UFC fight so Fedor joining or not joining isn't impacting that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

osmium said:


> Like I said I already watch every UFC fight so Fedor joining or not joining isn't impacting that.


So you wouldn't be more hyped for an event if Fedor was fighting in the UFC?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> So you wouldn't be more hyped for an event if Fedor was fighting in the UFC?


No, why would I? For instance Brock/Fedor I have no dog in that fight, JDS/Fedor I am a JDS fan and believer and really I would be disappointed that he had to fight Fedor instead of for the belt like he should be. Fedor doesn't even crack the top ten fighters that I want to watch in action list for strikeforce. In the UFC he wouldn't make the top 50. He might as well be John Fitch I just don't care about anything he does.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

TheBadGuy said:


> Of course Fedor isn't in the top 10. Why would a guy with an unimpressive 31-2 record be in the top 10?:sarcastic12:
> 
> But seriously: WTF DANA!!!! You're not a shitty fighter after you lose ONE fight in TEN years! Guy just make me sick. If I were Fedor I wouldn't sign with the UFC after all the shit that Dana has said about him.


_If you were Fedor?_ Don't worry, Nostradamous, Fedor has never considered nor will ever consider going to the UFC.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> Who cares? If Dana offered him 10 mil a fight I guarantee Fedor still wouldn't fight in the UFC, Dana obviously threw out the 20k/20k number to be funny and I thought it was pretty funny honestly. Some old shit, Fedor is Jesus reincarnated and Dana is Satan. I can't wait until Fedor retires so these dumb UFC/Dana/Fedor threads can finally die and we can actually talk about things that are actually relevant to the sport instead of talking about weather Dana should suck Fedor's dick or not or if Fedor is gonna fight in the UFC.


For 10 million, no. 20 million, _maybe_.

After all, M-1 wanted 50% of all revenue and their banner being advertised while doing absolutely nothing on their end other than showing up. Even Brock Lesnar only gets 3% of the PPVs and maybe 10% of the gate.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Hate to burst everyone's bubble, but the site is a fake.


CC420, I appreciate the heads up. I should read the entire thread next time. :confused02:


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

He must have this backwards and meant to say there not 10 guys in the UFC that could beat Fedor...I mean really there are a couple HWs that would give him a fight and COULD possibly beat him I mean it is a fight afterall anything can happen....but do I think any of those guys would? No...If im layin money on any UFC HW against fedor im bettin fedor all day long


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

osmium said:


> So Brock or Randy could break the streak. That was the whole point in signing him. Fedor is essentially worthless to Dana now. He isn't any kind of draw Affliction couldn't compete with the UFCs worst PPV numbers and 65 year olds knowing who Fedor is because Strikeforce runs over into the nightly news doesn't do him any good. 50k to win 50k to show would be fair though for his accomplishments and name value.


Believe me man, Fedor is a huge draw. UFC knows how to promote fighters and advertise events like no other and they would have a field day with fedor's highlights and career story. 

You think anyone from Japan or Russia has heard of him? I'm sure UFC could work it out that international funds would be flowing in every time Fedor fights. 

50 to show, 50 to win? Khist man, you're way off.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jmacjer said:


> Believe me man, Fedor is a huge draw. UFC knows how to promote fighters and advertise events like no other and they would have a field day with fedor's highlights and career story.
> 
> You think anyone from Japan or Russia has heard of him? I'm sure UFC could work it out that international funds would be flowing in every time Fedor fights.
> 
> 50 to show, 50 to win? Khist man, you're way off.


M-1 can't turn a profit in Russia there isn't any legitimate money to be had there. MMA is almost dead as a mainstream sport in japan also Dream has been hemorrhaging money since it opened. Apparently the UFC already does equivalent numbers there with their native talent and a shittier tv deal. Fedor without his streak isn't worth a big contract.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I seriously dont get it. 

He looks like a smart man. I think this is not smart bussinessman decition to say things like that. He show total disrespect toward him. There is possibility that Fedor will kill Werdum in rematch and then Overeem. After that Dana will want him again but Fedor will refuse for 99% (after these insults)

All of his HW has a loss on their record except Carwin. Its completely normal. He looks really like an idiot who doesnt understand how things going.

Serious serious bias :bye02:

For me with Fedor - I hope that he needed this. Will fight 3fights a year from now on and loss make him better fighter. Which is kinda scary :thumb02:


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

dana white sucks


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Dan0 said:


> Yeah, so let me get this straight - you offered the biggest contract in sports history to a guy who "isn't top 10"?


Fedor did not get offered ANYWHERE NEAR the biggest contract in sports history~ NOT EVEN CLOSE! Kobe Bryant makes $21,000,000.00 a year from the Lakers alone! The UFC/Fedor offer was rumored to be $5M for a multi-year multi-fight deal.



Pretty Cool Guy said:


> Fighters that are big draws (which Fedor undoubtedly is) get large amounts of money.


Fedor has proven time and time again to NOT be a big draw. His PPV numbers have always been VERY low and his Broadcast ratings have been very unimpressive! So he is not undoubtedly a big draw, he is not much of a draw at all!



astrallite said:


> Even Brock Lesnar only gets 3% of the PPVs and maybe 10% of the gate.


I would love to know where you get these numbers! I am almost positive you are just making them up, because nobody knows what Brock makes other than Zuffa and Brock. I have never heard anything about fighters getting a % of the gate (guess it could be possible, but doubtful). Using random made up numbers does not help support you point at all!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Atilak said:


> I seriously dont get it.
> 
> He looks like a smart man. I think this is not smart bussinessman decition to say things like that. He show total disrespect toward him. There is possibility that Fedor will kill Werdum in rematch and then Overeem. After that Dana will want him again but Fedor will refuse for 99% (after these insults)
> 
> ...


Carwin and Cain.

Dana is smart. That is why he built MMA to be what it is today. Everyone saying he is worse for MMA just want to seem cool by insulting someone that a lot of people on here like. This is not an actual quote as has been said and everyone is making a huge deal about it. And even if it was an actual quote... who cares? Does anyone really expect Dana to be nice to someone who is making him look bad by not even talking to him?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Carwin and Cain.
> 
> Dana is smart. That is why he built MMA to be what it is today. Everyone saying he is worse for MMA just want to seem cool by insulting someone that a lot of people on here like. This is not an actual quote as has been said and everyone is making a huge deal about it. And even if it was an actual quote... who cares? Does anyone really expect Dana to be nice to someone who is making him look bad by not even talking to him?


Cain also my bad.

I like Dana  Just dont agree with this case. Thats it.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Atilak said:


> Cain also my bad.
> 
> I like Dana  Just dont agree with this case. Thats it.


Yeah I know. I just hate all the people that come on here saying Dana is the devil. He may be an *ss but he still is great for MMA because he is the one putting all the fights together and making fighters fight who the fans want them to fight.

I want one orginization to be the leaders because then the best will be in that orginization and the other can work their way up. or a similar scenario to orginizations like NFL., NBA, MLB.

Yeah if Dana were to have said this(still don't believe this site.) he is being an *ss and twisting the truth to make him sound like he knew Fedor was going to lose the entire time, but that is best for him and the most beneficial for the UFC.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> Fedor did not get offered ANYWHERE NEAR the biggest contract in sports history~ NOT EVEN CLOSE! Kobe Bryant makes $21,000,000.00 a year from the Lakers alone! The UFC/Fedor offer was rumored to be $5M for a multi-year multi-fight deal.


No, no, no, I'm saying in MMA history.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> Fedor has proven time and time again to NOT be a big draw. His PPV numbers have always been VERY low and his Broadcast ratings have been very unimpressive! So he is not undoubtedly a big draw, he is not much of a draw at all!


Ah, so that's why he was in the most watched fight in MMA history.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know come to think of it Fedor or M-1 have never really said anything bad about the UFC or Dana White, but yet he insults them. He's definitely egging them on...

Fedor is still top five HW and doesn't need to prove a thing. Fedor might just be like Sting who happens to be one of my favorite wrestlers who never went into WWE (UFC.)


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> You know come to think of it Fedor or M-1 have never really said anything bad about the UFC or Dana White, but yet he insults them. He's definitely egging them on...
> 
> Fedor is still top five HW and doesn't need to prove a thing. Fedor might just be like Sting who happens to be one of my favorite wrestlers who never went into WWE (UFC.)


M1 said that they dont like way UFC treats their fighters and that was main reason they refuse to make a contract.

It was their opinion not insult. But want to offer 20/20k deal to the one of the most acomplished fighters in history. That is more like an insult.

Its like after Federer lost some matches after years(dunno exactly). Tell him that you want him on your event, make lot of money on that, but pay him absolutly thrash money.

The statement that Fedor doesnt belong in his top 10HW - opinion. Ok for me


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

10 HW's in UFC that can beat Fedor????...........

LOL Dana your just being a dick now lol.....


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

All this talk around a fake interview...


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah lol^^


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

Honestly don't really care if Dana bagged Fedor out a little bit. Totally his opinion and he's entitled to it. What bothers me is the lack of loyalty shown by fans on this forum. Lets face it, without Dana, and the Fertita brothers, we'd still be watching grainy bootleg videos on the net or dodgy copies burn't to dvd of old 2 year old pride matches, where they may, or may not have been fixed. Must be a cool thing to be a Dana hater at the moment...


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

How long till the penny drops, I wonder?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

osmium said:


> That was kind of incoherent so I will just respond to what I think you meant by it.
> 
> I already watch every UFC fight, every strikeforce fight, every dream fight, every WEC fight, and every bellator fight. I am not representative of the average UFC fan who refers to MMA as Ultimate Fighting. Those people don't know him and don't care about him. To be honest I haven't cared about him being in the UFC for a long time, he can do whatever he wants. I think he would get smashed by the best young HWs going today anyways. It doesn't do anything for me to see JDS beat the brains out of some chubby old russian guy who doesn't even have his can kicking streak still going.





osmium said:


> Like I said I already watch every UFC fight so Fedor joining or not joining isn't impacting that.


 
Okay so you make my point, Dana has not lost anything,and if he did sigh Fedor wewould all watch, in other words dont be shocked if he makes another run at signing him....


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

please let the troll thread with the fake source die already....


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Dana is completely correct... We saw it with Mousasi and now Fedor. Guys who have padded their stats fighting lesser fighters, now that they have fought their best opponent in years they have lost.
> 
> I hope Fedor comes to the UFC just to prove that he actually isn't a top 5 HW anymore(I wouldn't go as far as top 10 like Dana said though).


You're kidding about Mousasi, right? Fedor I couldn't agree with more but Mousasi has moved up and down weight classes to beat a who's who of Pride and Dream fighters. He totally wasted Sobral for the Strikeforce LHW belt, he swept thru the Dream MW class to win that belt. And then he loses to Mo Lawal who is going to be a force to reckon with for quite some time.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Ah, so that's why he was in the most watched fight in MMA history.


Okay, first of all you are incorrect to begin with and way out of context as a second!

Not only was Fedor not in the most watched fight of all time, he wasn’t even in the most watch fight of all time on CBS. The most watched fight ever was Kimbo Slices debut on CBS with EliteXC. It had 7.281 million viewers. The highest Fedor has ever pulled was 5.467 million viewers. 

3 fights on CABLE have out done his best numbers and one female MMA fight has out done his best numbers! Here are the top eight fights of all time!


1. EliteXC on CBS (5/31/2008): Kimbo Slice vs. James Thompson: 7.281 million viewers (Aired from 11:27 PM to 11:40 PM)

2. UFC: The Final Chapter on Spike TV (10/10/2006): Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Shamrock: 6.524 million viewers (Aired from 9:42 PM to 9:45 PM)

3. EliteXC on CBS (10/4/2008): Seth Petruzelli vs. Kimbo Slice: 6.451 million viewers (Aired from 11:08 PM to 11:08 PM)

4. EliteXC on CBS (5/31/2008): Robbie Lawler vs. Scott Smith: 5.867 million viewers (Aired from 10.39 PM to 10:57 PM)

5. UFC 75 on Spike TV (9/8/2007): Quinton Jackson vs. Dan Henderson: 5.811 million viewers (Aired from 11:29 PM to 12:03 AM)

6. EliteXC on CBS (5/31/2008): Gina Carano vs. Kaitlin Young: 5.508 million viewers (Aired from 10:09 PM to 10:17 PM)

7. UFC 75 on Spike TV (9/8/2007): Michael Bisping vs. Matt Hamill: 5.475 million viewers (Aired from 10:41 PM to 11:06 PM)

8. Strikeforce on CBS (11/7/2009): Fedor Emelianenko vs. Brett Rogers: 5.467 million viewers (Aired from 11:01 PM to 11:09 PM)

Now lets look at these numbers with a little bit of context!

#1. CBS is a Network, meaning anybody with a TV can get this channel. They average millions more viewers than any cable channel. So just getting a show on a network all but guarantees a few million viewers.

#2. Fedors fight started at 11:01 pm in the east coast. That is the time that late local news comes on in the east and central. There will always be a substantial ratings boost to any program that runs over its allotted time into the local news slot because viewers tune in for their news and stay until the fight is over and the news comes on.

#3. Fedor has a horrible track record with PPV buys. None of his American PPV’s have come close to 500,000 much less over a million. Pretty much all numbers from his PPV’s have been between 100,000 and 200,000. 

Overall I would not say that Fedor is much of a draw at all. 

While I am a fan of his, and have watched most of his fights and will continue to watch all of his fights I do not let my emotions cloud my thoughts. Just because he was (and might still be) one of the best fighters of all time, does not mean that is his one of the best draws of all time!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

LOL at Hamill/Bisping outdrawing Fedor/Rogers!!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Edlavis,
That is my point! Neither Hamill or Bisping would be considered a big draw in the United States and yet they got better numbers than Fedor! And they did it on Cable!


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

We always talk about MMA being respected globally as a legitimate sport, so we should strive to collect all the best _talent_ in the _sport._

Yet people are arguing over who's a bigger draw like this is a circus act.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

FatFreeMilk said:


> We always talk about MMA being respected globally as a legitimate sport, so we should strive to collect all the best _talent_ in the _sport._
> 
> Yet people are arguing over who's a bigger draw like this is a circus act.


That will never happen. In a sport as popular as MMA is right now fighters will think they are better and deserve to be better than they really are. Fighters will soon start to think they are like boxers if the UFC gives in to fighters like Fedor/Henderson. I really like fighters and I feel like a lot of them would not abuse the power if alloted to them... but I know that if the UFC started to let fighters tell them how much they should be paid it would not be long before MMA is like boxing.

The UFC has tried it's hardest to get Fedor so they are trying to get the best talent in the sport and they do have most of the talent in MMA.


----------



## themmadude (May 28, 2010)

enough with the Fedor disrespect.


----------



## MMAJump (Jun 30, 2010)

God I hate Dana White...

What kind of name is Dana anyway?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

themmadude said:


> enough with the Fedor disrespect.





MMAJump said:


> God I hate Dana White...
> 
> What kind of name is Dana anyway?


HAHAHAHAHA!

Not many people are disrespecting Fedor. Not even Dana because as has been already said... This site is a fake.

And I just love MMAJump's first post. As has already been pointed out... it must be the new fad to diss Dana.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

*Can we get a mod to close this shit already?* This isn't real and I have no idea how it got to 10+ pages.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> *Can we get a mod to close this shit already?* This isn't real and I have no idea how it got to 10+ pages.


Because anything with Fedor/Dana in the title instantly gets that many.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

The505Butcher said:


> Because anything with Fedor/Dana in the title instantly gets that many.


Please, will some mod stop this madness.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> *Can we get a mod to close this shit already?* This isn't real and I have no idea how it got to 10+ pages.





dave-stjohn said:


> Please, will some mod stop this madness.


Would some authority figure please step in and stop me from reading a discussion that I don’t have the will power to stop myself from being involved in???

I will continue to comment on this thread, that I don’t believe should exist, until it is closed, knowing full well that my comments only bump this thread back to the top of the forum causing its life to be extended and the discussion that I don’t think should exist to continue!

Oh big brother where art thou!

[/satire]

BTW, I have enjoyed this discussion even if it was based on false info! But really is much of what we hear from Dana and other MMA “sources” false to begin with???


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> Would some authority figure please step in and stop me from reading a discussion that I don’t have the will power to stop myself from being involved in???
> 
> I will continue to comment on this thread, that I don’t believe should exist, until it is closed, knowing full well that my comments only bump this thread back to the top of the forum causing its life to be extended and the discussion that I don’t think should exist to continue!
> 
> ...


Wow, you typed all of that just to be an un-funny jackass? Good for you. Maybe you shouldn't try so hard next time and it'll actually be chuckle worthy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jasvll said:


> So...has anyone bothered to verify the source on this one? Forgive me if I don't take random blog hosted on the WP servers at its word.


*WISH I COULD BUY YOU A BEER JASVLL....*


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Wow, you typed all of that just to be an un-funny jackass? Good for you. Maybe you shouldn't try so hard next time and it'll actually be chuckle worthy.


And again, you bumped a thread that you dont want to continue! I love it!

On another note... I have been searching to see if this quote can be found anywhere else and I have found nothing other than links to the original source!

The kid that runs the site did a VERY good job of getting traffic to his site!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Wow, you typed all of that just to be an un-funny jackass? Good for you. Maybe you shouldn't try so hard next time and it'll actually be chuckle worthy.


Let's stick to the topic. Insults aren't necessary.


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Trust Dana to show prove once again that he is a complete ass hole, I think the sport is better off without him this is why I hope SF continues to grow and one day takes that top stop, because I believe in co-promotion and SF show they are willing to work on an even playing field with other creditable MMA promotions from around the world which is how it should be.
> 
> Dana has no honour, the guy makes me sick, I would love for everyone to boycott UFC PPV events and just watch them via download or live internet streaming, there are many title fights in the UFC that hold no credit, Brock vs Randy been the No.1, Mia vs Silva was another, and why is Gary Maynard not fighting Edgar for the title, instead we have a rubber match, what an asshole.
> 
> Does this dick really have to be the most important figurehead of MMA, god I hope not for ever, MMA deserves better.


First, you need to chill out. 

Second, you talk about caring only about the sport and about it's growth, yet you ask everyone to boycott the leading force of the sport. Does that make sense to you? If it does then something is wrong with you. 

Third, Dana White and the UFC are not perfect, no one and nothing is. However, they have played a very very big role in the expansion of MMA worldwide. Pride and the UFC were/are the most influential organizations. Do you really think StrikeForce cares about the sport as much as the DW does? Do you see StrikeForce attempting to take their promotion international? No. All of their events are in California where their headquarters is located (maybe not all, but the majority, the point being they're not going international). They're the perfect example of someone with money 'hopping on the train' to try and make more money. 

Fourth, I wish this 'dick' could be the figurehead of MMA forever. Once again he's not a perfect human being and money has changed him. Money changes everybody. BUT he's still not nearly as corrupt as that douchebag Don King. Eventually were going to have a Don King waltz on in and probably take the sport down the drain. I don't even want to use the word corrupt next to DW's name but I needed it for the comparison to DK. The UFC has been to so many new countries and has regulated MMA in many new states in the past 3 years it's absolutely ridiculous. If you honestly think they're bad for the sport, you're delusional. 

Fifth, competition is good, yes. I agree. However, the NFL, NHL, NBA, MLB, ect. are basically monopolies as well. Are you complaining about them? No. The only one of those that really is considered a monopoly is the NFL. Because for all those other sports they have professional leagues in other countries as well (DREAM). Does the MLB co-promote with any of the professional leagues in Asia? Nope. Also, the bigger the UFC gets they'll probably get all the top guys anyway. The only reason someone would stick to a smaller league is to duck competition or they're in it just for the money (smaller league putting all their eggs in one basket and paying them tons while UFC doesn't want to pay them millions IE Fedor). Nothings wrong with fighting strictly for money, it's a job after all that's what they're here for. 

Sixth and lastly, how did Brock vs Randy hold no credit? I mean really? The champion holds the title and the contender comes to take it. Sure on paper it looked like a heavily one sided fight but what are you going to do? Walk up to Randy and say "Hey you're probably going to lose this fight anyway, so just give up the belt and we'll have Brock and X fight for the vacant title. Sound good?" no it doesn't good. Regardless of what the odds look like on paper, the champ is the champ for a reason.


----------



## drockh (Nov 17, 2006)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Doesn't mean much, It is disrespectful to Fedor and other fighters but Dana is a businessman doing what's in his interests and giving another fighter spotlight certainly doesn't do that.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Trust Dana to show prove once again that he is a complete ass hole, I think the sport is better off without him this is why I hope SF continues to grow and one day takes that top stop, because I believe in co-promotion and SF show they are willing to work on an even playing field with other creditable MMA promotions from around the world which is how it should be.


Yep. MMA would be far better off with those numpties at Showtime being the faces of the sport.



KillerShark1985 said:


> Dana has no honour, the guy makes me sick, I would love for everyone to boycott UFC PPV events and just watch them via download or live internet streaming, there are many title fights in the UFC that hold no credit, Brock vs Randy been the No.1, Mia vs Silva was another, and why is Gary Maynard not fighting Edgar for the title, instead we have a rubber match, what an asshole


Joe Silva makes the fights, not Dana White. I'm sure Dana has a little bit of say in the fights here and there, but ultimately it's Joe Silva that's in charge of setting up the title shots and the fights. Dana's a promoter. His job is to promote the event and get as many PPV buys and ticket sales he can. He's not the matchmaker.

It's not like Strikeforce are putting on fantastic title fights/main events either. Melendez vs Aoki was good, Lawal vs Mousasi was good (though used up the only 2 relevant 205lb fighters in their division up in 1 fight) but Cyborgs title defences have been against cans, Overeem-Rogers was a nothing fight, Fedor-Werdum was only made relevant due to the shock result (was written off as another gimme fight for Fedor before the fight). Henderson vs Shields was a good fight to set up too, but the way Strikeforce promoted it was laughable. They completely buried their champion and set him up to lose the title to their new overpaid poster boy Dan Henderson, but it didn't happen. You slag off the UFC and Dana White, and the way they go about things, but Strikeforce are far worse. The UFC have over-hyped contenders for titles, such as Dan Hardy and Demian Maia, but that's far more honourable and respectful than what Strikeforce did to Jake Shields.

Strikeforce are putting on some decent fights, don't get me wrong, but the way they go about things just doesn't make sense to me. It's like they set events up to put certain fighters over with the audience, so that they can build the company around those big names, it's WWE-esque. Luckily, it's shot them in the foot, and they've been made to look like the 2nd-rate small-time company they are. I hated the way they buried Shields. He wasn't featured on the adverts, received no hype whatsoever and they were just feeding him to Henderson, it was pathetic, and luckily it back-fired. 

Then, they were stupid enough to do it again with Fedor. It was blatently obvious that they put Fedor in against Werdum to add some hype to a future Fedor vs Overeem fight. The Werdum fight was intended as a tune-up fight for Fedor, much like the WWE 'tune-up matches' you see in the weekly show prior to a PPV Event. They set it up to add some hype to the future event, and hilariously it backfired for them again and they've now lost the hype for another potentially big fight.

I wouldn't mind having another top tier company around to compete with the UFC, but Strikeforce are not that company. They're poorly run by the jokers at Showtime, their match-making is laughable and they're beginning to fall into the Affliction MMA issue of over-paying fighters that don't bring in massive amounts of viewers/revenue. Fedor is being paid very, very well, but really doesn't bring in that many viewers (Werdum fight only received 400k viewers, a replay of a UFC event got over 1million viewers that same night and ticket sales weren't great). Dan Henderson is being paid stupidly well, but was let go from the UFC because his demands out-weighed his selling potential. If SF continue to over-pay guys that aren't going to bring in a great deal of revenue then they'll inevitably go out of business. They're also letting themselves get walked all over by M-1 too, which has been another thing that has contributed to burying other companies. Strikeforce are still a small-time show trying too hard and spending too much money to become a big-time company in too small a space of time. They had potential to be a genuine threat to the UFC, but much like TNA in the wrestling business, they've let the wrong people in, made some poor decisions and look to have bollocksed things up. I don't see them lasting much longer.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ummmmmmm what Dana White has done for MMA far far far far far far far far (see where i'm going with this?) outweighs the things he says that damage it.


----------



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Luke Thomas Interviews Dana White Regarding Fedor's Loss*


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Dana was sucking Alistair(and Semmy for that matter) off on one of his video blogs on now he's shitting on the guy? :confused02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dana has zero interest in Fedor? That's BS, if he could get Fedor for a half decent price he would have him. 

He is not wrong about building a great 118 card though, Toney Vs Randy is the worst fight on the card imo!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> ummmmmmm what Dana White has done for MMA far far far far far far far far (see where i'm going with this?) outweighs the things he says that damage it.


This right here. Dana is easy to hate on, but the guy has done a hell of a lot for the UFC. And don't say he's helping the UFC and not MMA, because news for you guys, there would be no SF or Bellator or any of these small shows if it wasn't for the UFC growing and getting the sport sanctioned in new places. Sure Dana can be a clown sometimes, but for every one thing he does that sets it back, just remember a fight has never broken out in the cage on FREE TV DURING PRIMETIME........


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> This right here. Dana is easy to hate on, but the guy has done a hell of a lot for the UFC. And don't say he's helping the UFC and not MMA, because news for you guys, there would be no SF or Bellator or any of these small shows if it wasn't for the UFC growing and getting the sport sanctioned in new places. Sure Dana can be a clown sometimes, but for every one thing he does that sets it back, just remember a fight has never broken out in the cage on FREE TV DURING PRIMETIME........


Yes i tottaly agree with that, but i think that mma is growning mainly because it´s a awesome revolutionary sport.
I do want you to remember that mma is international and orgs like Pride would provide for a healty developing (actually buying Pride was a huge blow for mma international growth).

That being said i think that if it wasn´t Dana and the UFC pulling for the sport it would be someone else.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

W.............................T..............................F


wall of text based on fake source, for the love of god:doh01: now i know how to get threads going, hate on dana, hate on fedor/dana hating on fedor (all made up of course).


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wy does everyone still act surprised when Dana says things like this? seriously people are you not used to this yet, I mean really? It's business dude and if you can't make a deal with a guy who is slating your company up and down you pretty much have to slate them right back in order to save face.

If Dana goes out GOIN I WANT FEDOR NOW SO I CAN SUCK HIS MANHOOD AND MAKE MORE MONEY OFF HIMZ!!!111 Then that would shift alot of his leverage back to fedor or whoever else.

Stop acting surprised fool's you would say the same thing in his position. ESPECIALLY considering it ALLWAYS WORKS FOR HIM. Not once has Dana saying any of this ever backfired so let's not act like we are better businessmen.


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

more offended by how he referred to werdum. haha, seriously though.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Fedor will be in the UFC by the end of next year, quote me on it.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Fedor will be in the UFC by the end of next year, quote me on it.


OK!!! I will remember DJ Syko! 

Disagree but should be entertaining if he does.

Funny if he puts Fedor through TUF like he did Kimbo!

I can see it now... The coin toss.

"OK you win do you want to pick the first fighter o-"

"PICK FIRST!!!":thumb02:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> W.............................T..............................F
> 
> 
> wall of text based on fake source, for the love of god:doh01: now i know how to get threads going, hate on dana, hate on fedor/dana hating on fedor (all made up of course).


Yep... Pretty much what I said. Anything with Dana/Fedor/UFC/Some sort of insult in the title instantly gets everyone to view it and post.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana insults his whole roster everytime he talks about Fedor. Fedor is the GOAT.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Dana insults his whole roster everytime he talks about Fedor. Fedor is the GOAT.


And always will be.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

jasvll said:


> And always will be.


EPIC!!!


----------

